# Construction Screws...



## sy85 (Aug 14, 2011)

So- I've read a lot of old threads, the ones I could find, at any rate, in regards to 'so-called' construction screws vs drywall screws vs nails vs everything else.

But I've stumbled across a query. We all know the difference that nails are best for sheer applications, screws for tension, however they also make screws engineered for sheer, etc etc etc. I'm not trying to go down that rabbit hole. I'm wondering more if anyone knows the difference between the typical constructions screws you can get at big box stores or online vs the grk ones.

To be more precise- NOT the gold zinc plated philips heads that are basically non-phosphate coated drywall screws that snap under 2 ratchets of an impact driver. I'm talking more about the T25 head screws with the auger points and bites in the thread for easier screwing vs their much more expensive counterpart of the GRK fasteners. The local brand I see that's just a hair more expensive than the yellow zinc philips are Grip-Rite's that are sold in 1, 5 and 10# packs. 

Has anyone else had experience with them? I can't seem to locate any better prices than the big orange store on those, but they are definitely beefier than standard drywall style screws. I've yet to snap a head, and the torx heads seem to help and attach stuff far more reliably than the traditional cheapo route of philips drywall that I've gone in the past. I've searched a bunch of places, Amazon, Grainger, Fastenal and I think McFeely's but the orange store has em beat. Need to start stocking up but so far I've only bought a few sizes in 1# boxes to test them out, but I'm liking them so far.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

I use Spak and GRK. They are both available at the box stores near me. I prefer the Spax Multi Material screws over TapCons for hard surface attachment.

Tom


----------



## country_huck (Dec 2, 2009)

tjbnwi said:


> I use Spak and GRK. They are both available at the box stores near me. I prefer the Spax Multi Material screws over TapCons for hard surface attachment.
> 
> Tom



I keep a whole supply of spax in the trailer, they are good screws and I can get them at the box store if needed. You will pay more if you go that route.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

I carry boxes that contain the different sized of the different screws. Typically an assortment from 1" to 4"

I have a box dedicated to drywall screws. Drywall screws are by far the cheapest and most commonly used. For most tasks a simply drywall screw suffices. No need to waste money unnecessarily.

I also keep a dedicated box to the grip rite exterior screws (grey ones). I don't use the ones that have the torx head because I like not having to change driver bits all the time back and forth between philips and torx.

Another dedicated box is GRK trim head and cabinet screws. I have all sizes of trim heads including the reverse thread type along with the various cabinet screws in that box.

I'm debating about adding another box for the GRK R4 exterior screw. I'm mainly interested in how easily it drives without predrilling. Haven't followed through on that yet though. I've also looked at the spax.

To me the GRK R4's are simply Cadillac screws. Your paying a premium for features and strength that you could probably do without, but man are they nice to use.


----------



## digiconsoo (Apr 23, 2012)

Spencer said:


> To me the GRK R4's are simply Cadillac screws. Your paying a premium for features and strength that you could probably do without, but man are they nice to use.



That's all we use, we buy the pro packs about 3 at a time of each size.
We buy from Steve at ANCO fastener, where we get our plastic nails for the Omer guns.


----------



## Nick R (May 20, 2012)

2 1/2" or 3" screws I use GRK. I prefer the no. 10 for the 3", they seem to bite better than the no. 9. The cost to the customer is worth it to me. 😀


----------



## sy85 (Aug 14, 2011)

Spencer said:


> I carry boxes that contain the different sized of the different screws. Typically an assortment from 1" to 4"
> 
> I have a box dedicated to drywall screws. Drywall screws are by far the cheapest and most commonly used. For most tasks a simply drywall screw suffices. No need to waste money unnecessarily.
> 
> ...


I agree about the R4's being Caddy screws. I was just wondering about using the Grip-Rite version of the R4's which, far as I can tell, just dont have that twist at the top of the threads. The price difference is boggling at the big box stores for the R4's. I never actually looked into GRK's elsewhere. They drive amazingly well, however. I'm just tired of snapping heads on the yellow zinc drywall style. They snap just going through plain old DF sometimes . 

That's why I was considering the Grip-Rite Construction Screws. The price difference for say, a 5# pack of 1-1/4" is $2. I'd pay $2 again and again for losing the frustration of snapping screw heads off. The fact that they have auger tips to help self drill like the R4's is just icing on the cake for the times when I need to reach in blind with my impact and drive a 3" screw someplace.

Edit and side note: I just noticed this says I posted yesterday at 10pm... I could have SWORN I posted this today....


----------



## tccoggs (Dec 17, 2008)

I use Grip Rite construction screws from HD

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Grip-Rite-3-1-2-in-Construction-Screw-1-lb-Box-312GCS1/204959266

They sell the 10lbs plastic buckets for $30, its tough to beat, so I don't bother with the smaller boxes. At the price of the 1lbs boxes, I would just buy Spax since they are the same price. Nothing wrong with the Grip Rite screws so far.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

we pretty much use torx heads for everything. 2.5 and 3". grk for anything bigger. You just can't touch grk for the selection.
screws bulk from fascofas.com excellent pricing.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

Spencer said:


> I carry boxes that contain the different sized of the different screws. Typically an assortment from 1" to 4"
> 
> I have a box dedicated to drywall screws. Drywall screws are by far the cheapest and most commonly used. For most tasks a simply drywall screw suffices. No need to waste money unnecessarily.
> 
> ...



I haven't pre drilled with them yet. I have a systainer that's is my cabinet, trim, and R4 screws, all GRK, with a few sizes of each.


----------



## sy85 (Aug 14, 2011)

tccoggs said:


> I use Grip Rite construction screws from HD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was just buying a couple different 1#ers to test. Thanks for that info though. I agree they seem a lot better. Now my bulk buy of Philips bits is going to last me years more. Time to invest in some t25's.


----------



## sy85 (Aug 14, 2011)

CITY DECKS INC said:


> we pretty much use torx heads for everything. 2.5 and 3". grk for anything bigger. You just can't touch grk for the selection.
> screws bulk from fascofas.com excellent pricing.



Thanks for the info! I'll check out the site when I get home to my pc!


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Yuk........ Grip-Rite

You guys don't have Grabbers up there?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Spencer said:


> I carry boxes that contain the different sized of the different screws. Typically an assortment from 1" to 4"
> 
> I have a box dedicated to drywall screws. Drywall screws are by far the cheapest and most commonly used. For most tasks a simply drywall screw suffices. No need to waste money unnecessarily.
> 
> ...


I agree, for any low-strength generic fastening I use drywall screws because they are the cheapest.


----------



## D.S.I. (Jul 23, 2011)

Sounds like I'm not the only one that really enjoys a good fastener.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Big Shoe said:


> Yuk........ Grip-Rite
> 
> You guys don't have Grabbers up there?


I can get Grabbers for drywall a few places - love them.


----------



## digiconsoo (Apr 23, 2012)

D.S.I. said:


> Sounds like I'm not the only one that really enjoys a good fastener.




Just say it.:laughing:

Nobody's gonna get the pun if you substitute "fastener"


----------



## sy85 (Aug 14, 2011)

digiconsoo said:


> Just say it.:laughing:
> 
> Nobody's gonna get the pun if you substitute "fastener"


That was awesome. Because I TOTALLY didn't get the pun!  :laughing:


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> I agree, for any low-strength generic fastening I use drywall screws because they are the cheapest.


Drywall screws aren't as cheap as they used to be... :sad:


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Big Shoe said:


> Yuk........ Grip-Rite
> 
> You guys don't have Grabbers up there?


Grip -rite is DIY! We like to use Scorpion fine threads ... Grabbers are good too . If we have to use them.


----------

